# Hello Everyone



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to introduce myself to everyone. I'm from the middle of nowhere NH. I've always been really into Halloween but I just bought my first house so now I can really "do it up". I look forward to getting some awesome ideas and getting to know everyone.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome -


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Alice...


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party Alice!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings And Velcome Alice!!!

I'm from the boonies also... Hope you like your new home... :devil: oh and your new house! heeheehee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome Alice!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Welcome! You came to the right place


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Kimberly, If you are in the middle of nowhere, Then where am I? Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you for all the welcomes!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Alice!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to Hauntland Alice.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Alice, welcome to the forum. does middle of nowhere mean you do a party instead of getting TOTers?


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the group - you'll be completely addicted in no time.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Hi Alice, welcome to the forum. does middle of nowhere mean you do a party instead of getting TOTers?


Well, hopefully we will get some TOTs but this is going to be the first Halloween in our new house so we don't really know what it will be like. Either way we ALWAYS have a Halloween party!


----------



## brifro (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. You'll meet lots of great people here.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome, All aboard the crazy train!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Even 1 TOTer makes it worthwhile. Good luck Alice.


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice to see another NH Haunter out there!!! Welcome to the group.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Vlad said:


> Even 1 TOTer makes it worthwhile. Good luck Alice.


Even if "I" have to be the TOT....it's worth it.
Sorry this is late.....I just woke from my hibernation.
Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new house!


----------



## Alice (Sep 26, 2008)

Lagrousome said:


> Even if "I" have to be the TOT....it's worth it.
> Sorry this is late.....I just woke from my hibernation.
> Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new house!


Thanks!, and feel free to be the 1 TOTer that I get:rolleyekin:


----------



## insanehobbies (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello Alice!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Belated welcoming and house the restruant? (oops your to young for that)


----------

